
Zerodha, a bootstrapped startup, becomes the no.1 broker of India - SatyajitSarangi
https://www.bloombergquint.com/markets/zerodha-replaces-icici-securities-as-indias-largest-broker
======
confusedcoin
Good going! I like Varsity where they explain lot of useful concepts around
trading!

